# "A man after God's own heart"



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I read through this thread this morning:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-.../315361-made-all-fatal-marriage-mistakes.html

And the phrase "a man after God's own heart" came to mind. 

It is rare that I see men be as humble and willing to focus on their own faults in their marriages as Sandman. Normally I see pridefulness and defensiveness. But this one seems focused on what he did wrong, and how he can change. I respect that so much. 

I respect people who focus on what is right and true, as opposed to what fits with the crowd. They are leaders. They inspire me.

Ladies, what do you think of when you hear the phrase "a man after God's own heart"? Does your husband fit that description? How could he improve?

If you were to hear the phrase, "a woman after God's own heart," what would that make you think of? Do you fit that description? How could you improve?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

jld said:


> If you were to hear the phrase, "a woman after God's own heart," what would that make you think of?


Spiteful b*tch with a blood lust?

:grin2:

Sorry, just funnin' with you.


----------

